# USS Enterprise (CVN-65) Retirement



## comiso90 (Jan 6, 2011)

Scheduled for retirement in 2 years (2013)

Only one of her class
Launched in 1960
Took part in the Cuban Missile Crisis
Among active vessels, only the USS Constitution has been in service longer
27 lives were lost and an additional 314 people were injured in 1964 fire
Will most likely be scrapped and recycled.

Time flies....

Good bye and thanks!







USS Enterprise (CVN-65) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you for the reminder Comiso. If I may make a correction, the fire was on Jan. 14th, 1969. Refence from this site, Aircraft Carrier Photo Index: USS ENTERPRISE (CVAN-65)


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 6, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if its kept in reserve or mothballs for several years.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 6, 2011)

In my opinion it does have a historic value in a sense for it is the first nuclear aircraft carrier. Upkeep and maintenance would be asronomical though. It's just to stinking big.


----------



## comiso90 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Aaron,

SYS.. depends on when the Gerald Ford is ready and the state of her reactors and anyway, who would store a mothballed nuke carrier? 

Once the reactor is deactivated, i bet she will be scrapped. It's not like decommissioning a fuel oil ship. 

.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 6, 2011)

They can put the reactor in a safed shutdown mode and just keep it tied up for a period of years. 

If (and that's a mighty big if) circumstances dictate that it be brought back to service, then a two or three year re-servicing would be faster and cheaper than building a new hull from scratch.

I don't see any potential for it being saved as a museum. If you cant visit the lower decks, then why bother with it.

As for where to store it? Why not in NJ? They will take any type of waste.


----------



## davparlr (Jan 13, 2011)

Just for info, it has 8 reactors. I think all the rest have two.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 14, 2011)

Had heard that she was one of the better carriers to serve with. Since she had no fuel tanks, the space was replaced with Water Tanks. So the famous "Navy Shower" was longer than on other ships. A nice feature.

Also, during her shakedown, they really didn't know how fast she was. Knew it was over 30 knots but not sure the details. So they opened the throttle, so to speak, and she took off. Went so fast that she left everybody behind the escorts just saw her go over the horizon, way faster than they could. 

Not sure of the accuracy of the stories, but they are good sea stories, none the less.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 16, 2011)

syscom3 said:


> They can put the reactor in a safed shutdown mode and just keep it tied up for a period of years.
> 
> If (and that's a mighty big if) circumstances dictate that it be brought back to service, then a two or three year re-servicing would be faster and cheaper than building a new hull from scratch.
> 
> ...



Oh man, that hurt! 

I don't think they'll save her as there seems to be a glut of former big ships made into museums.


----------

